

"Dark Money" Funds Climate Change Denial Effort - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=dark-money-funds-climate-change-denial-effort

======
pvnick
I don't care where the money comes from. I care about the science. And nobody
seems to be able to explain it to me (at least not since my simplistic - and
wrong - environmental science class in high school).

Catalytic ozone depletion is a result of chlorofluorocarbon pollution. Molina,
Crutzen, and Rowland won the 1995 Nobel prize in chemistry proving that [1].
CFCs are now banned, and the ozone depletion is reversing with a full recovery
expected around 2050 [2].

Maybe there's something super obvious I'm not seeing because I don't get it.
All I hear about is intrigue, conspiracy, and vague references to consensus.
Hopefully we have a real climate scientist among us because I've studied ozone
depletion and I'm just not convinced that there's a problem. If the Koch
brothers want to pay me to hold that opinion my emails in my profile. Cash
only, please.

[1]
[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/1...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/1995/press.html)

[2]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montreal_Protocol](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montreal_Protocol)

~~~
codex
I suspect the intrigue and conspiracy is the dark money at work.

Water vapor traps heat very well. CO2 does too. If enough CO2 gets into the
atmosphere to heat Earth enough that more water vapor collects in the
atmosphere, there's a feedback effect which will cook the planet a bit.

Try proving that, though. Unlike ozone depletion, which can be shown in a
laboratory, only one Earth exists, and it is rather complex. The basic
mechanism is well understood but the non-linear feedback mechanisms of the
world are not.

------
LocalMan
If these guys are really spending billions to deny global warming, there ought
to be more than a few people who have become millionaires doing the propaganda
work. Know of any?

Blogging is free, so they really spending billions on television? Have you
heard lots of TV ads denying warming?

I'm skeptical about the "Billions" spent by the rich deniers. We're told they
hide their funding, using big money. So how were they found out?

Could be true, of course. I just want some evidence. And I want to know who
are the public figures getting all that dough.

